# Underage riders



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

Now that kids are back in school, I'm starting to get ride requests from high school kids. I ask their age and show proof of their age and denying them rides. How are they getting on the platform? Don't they have to provide a credit card? This bugs me and wastes my time. I will no longer accept a ride if the pickup is at or near a high school.


----------



## Carlton G Long (Aug 14, 2021)

They either use their parents' cards or have their own prepaid cards to use.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Even when you place a report Uber and Lyft don't do anything. Well, no effective action anyw add y. I ran across a minor TWICE, meaning I had reported her mother before, and the mother maintained her account because I got a pickup for that same teenager. Mother got mad texting me why don't I cancel the ride, obviously so she could just order her another one. I texted her back I would when I was eligible for a cancellation fee. She thought she was being slick by cancelling it herself, thinking I wouldn't get paid. All she did was shorten my wait for the bread. I got almost $10 too because I drove several miles. Always sit and wait to get your cancellation fee. Or simply drive around close proximity to get away from an irate person, but DON'T cancel. Screen shot any texts they send you and attach them with your report to Uber/Lyft. 
If customers want to play stupid games, they should want to win stupid prizes. Uber and Lyft won't crack down until a child gets raped or killed on the platform. It takes a drastic event like that for them to strengthen their terms of service unfortunately. All you can hope for is other drivers will follow policy, then the customers will stop because they'll get sick of paying drivers with integrity for no ride service. And oh yeah-unmatch you from the customer. Which doesn't solve the problem. They just keep taking their chances with other drivers.🙄


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Pixekchik said:


> Now that kids are back in school, I'm starting to get ride requests from high school kids. I ask their age and show proof of their age and denying them rides. How are they getting on the platform? Don't they have to provide a credit card? This bugs me and wastes my time. I will no longer accept a ride if the pickup is at or near a high school.


I totally understand. Unaccompanied minors are my biggest pet peeve of rideshare. People without car seats/booster seats for their kids is second.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

A driver in Indianapolis got killed here a couple of months ago by a 17 year old using his girlfriend's account. Not only are they underage, they are really dangerous because they don't use their brain.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Unaccompanied minors are an age old problem. Uber and Lyft will never do anything about it because they like the money those rides generate. For them it's a no-lose proposition. They get the money and if something bad happens YOU get the blame and deactivated for violating their TOS. It's a win-win for THEM.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber Lyft. Insurance will((( NOT))) cover your passenger if there under 18.If mom and dad are not in the car.
Under age auto cancel. Everytime . Before the cancel fee cut i used to do very good at school.
I show up Walk right to the door step of the school office. I accept a ride. Wait 5. Call hang up. Collect 5. 
Continue the process 3 or 4 times daily . Cancel cancel cancel !!! Ill be back tomorrow . Now the fee it 2 bucks its no longer worth my time .\
Stop picking up underage .


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Unaccompanied minors are an age old problem. Uber and Lyft will never do anything about it because they like the money those rides generate. For them it's a no-lose proposition. They get the money and if something bad happens YOU get the blame and deactivated for violating their TOS. It's a win-win for THEM.


As you know, I only do food deliveries. So, is this a TOS violation for transporting an unaccompanied minor? In "some" circumstances, I do not see the issue. Driver (if it is the actual driver and not a rented account) has gone through the background check. If the driver can contact the parent or guardian to get permission AND the driver has a dash cam inside the vehicle, what would be the issue?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> As you know, I only do food deliveries. So, is this a TOS violation for transporting an unaccompanied minor? In "some" circumstances, I do not see the issue. Driver (if it is the actual driver and not a rented account) has gone through the background check. If the driver can contact the parent or guardian to get permission AND the driver has a dash cam inside the vehicle, what would be the issue?


It's always been in Uber and Lyft TOS that anyone under the age of 18 must be accompanied by an adult. So in all cases it's against Uber's TOS no matter what. Many drivers do take unaccompanied minors anyway. I have never heard of one single driver deactivated for doing them as long as nothing goes wrong. However, Uber and Lyft TOS is mainly a CYA for them in case something happens.

It's a tool for them to transfer the risk onto the driver in case something does go wrong. In Miami a couple years ago a driver picked up a 12 year old girl and she committed suicide at the drop off location. Obviously Uber put all the blame on the driver and tried to wash their hands of it.

They do absolutely nothing to stop it. Other than saying you must be 18 to sign up for an account, they don't verify it at account creation and if the parents ordered the ride for them and you report it they take no action against the parents account other than send them an email about the rule.
A few states have regulations that companies whose PRIMARY business is transporting unaccompanied minors require drivers to undergo a fingerprint background check. Since Uber doesn't PRIMARILY exist to give minors rides they aren't even covered by the state regulation so in affect there is no state I'm aware of where the practice is against the law.

Basically, the TOS just forces all the drivers to absorb all the risk.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, going forward I will cancel any ride when I see that the rider looks under 18 or the pickup is near a high school. Just not worth the risk. There's too many lunatics around.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Pixekchik said:


> Now that kids are back in school, I'm starting to get ride requests from high school kids. I ask their age and show proof of their age and denying them rides. How are they getting on the platform? Don't they have to provide a credit card? This bugs me and wastes my time. I will no longer accept a ride if the pickup is at or near a high school.


Why do you want to play the police? Uber and Lyft do not require drivers to check photo id to confirm age.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Pixekchik said:


> Well, going forward I will cancel any ride when I see that the rider looks under 18 or the pickup is near a high school. Just not worth the risk. There's too many lunatics around.


It also is not policy to check ID's but it should be.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Pixekchik said:


> Don't they have to provide a credit card?


hum. my son is 13. He has a credit card.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Pixekchik said:


> Now that kids are back in school, I'm starting to get ride requests from high school kids. I ask their age and show proof of their age and denying them rides. How are they getting on the platform? Don't they have to provide a credit card? This bugs me and wastes my time. I will no longer accept a ride if the pickup is at or near a high school.


Parent call Uber / Lyft for them...
This is annoying. I don't think Lyft / Uber doing anything about it........-_-

But those are not the worst...

I had Guy using his account calling Uber and Lyft for drunk girl. And the girl is drunk and NOT willing the guy hop on the car lol 
So the guy cancel the ride while I'm sending this girl home and she almost puke in my car-_-


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Pixekchik said:


> Well, going forward I will cancel any ride when I see that the rider looks under 18 or the pickup is near a high school. Just not worth the risk. There's too many lunatics around.


But if you doing streak  I went highschool and think they are 18, I'll take them...However are they actually 18...I dunno 
They are actually more manner and polite than most adult passenger LOL
Driver must TAKEN clear photo and upload..
But RIDERS?

Bunch Blank, no photo or Snapchat photo and even Cartoon photo...
Like WTH.... Lyft/ Uber Double standard huh.... 
I know America have bunch double standard but ....For drivers safety ....Can we at least require riders to take clear photo?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Driver: Are you 18 or older?
PAX: Yes - Continue ride.
PAX: No - Explain Policy, wait out 5 minute timer, cancel and continue.

All caught on Dash Cam.


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Pixekchik said:


> Now that kids are back in school, I'm starting to get ride requests from high school kids. I ask their age and show proof of their age and denying them rides. How are they getting on the platform? Don't they have to provide a credit card? This bugs me and wastes my time. I will no longer accept a ride if the pickup is at or near a high school.


pro tip, once you cancel the ride call support. They will allegedly block their account and they will give you the cancelation fee. Just explain to them what happen.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ihateu said:


> pro tip, once you cancel the ride call support. They will allegedly block their account and they will give you the cancelation fee. Just explain to them what happen.


What???How do you rate, talking to a human Lyft Support Representative?🤣


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> I totally understand. Unaccompanied minors are my biggest pet peeve of rideshare. People without car seats/booster seats for their kids is second.


Me too. And the excuses they give for why they don't have the child restraint seating are absolutely ridiculous. 🙄 I do them the same...get my inconvenience fee. And I report them. I'm just not risking my insurance and once of mind for .56 cents a mile driving MY PERSONAL VEHICLE!


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> Me too. And the excuses they give for why they don't have the child restraint seating are absolutely ridiculous. 🙄 I do them the same...get my inconvenience fee. And I report them. I'm just not risking my insurance and once of mind for .56 cents a mile driving MY PERSONAL VEHICLE!


_peace if mind_


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

The Jax said:


> As you know, I only do food deliveries. So, is this a TOS violation for transporting an unaccompanied minor? In "some" circumstances, I do not see the issue. Driver (if it is the actual driver and not a rented account) has gone through the background check. If the driver can contact the parent or guardian to get permission AND the driver has a dash cam inside the vehicle, what would be the issue?


They do a soft background check, usually the last 10 years


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ask if rider is 18 or over. If not or you believe they are under 18, say sorry and then report that rider account to Lyft or Uber. That will be done in 3 mins and You will get $5 for trouble. No need to wait 5 mins and no trouble at all.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> Ask if rider is 18 or over. If not or you believe they are under 18, say sorry and then report that rider account to Lyft or Uber. That will be done in 3 mins and You will get $5 for trouble. No need to wait 5 mins and no trouble at all.


If asian +10 on appearance age 😆


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> Ask if rider is 18 or over. If not or you believe they are under 18, say sorry and then report that rider account to Lyft or Uber. That will be done in 3 mins and You will get $5 for trouble. No need to wait 5 mins and no trouble at all.


In my market if you don’t wait till the timer runs out, and use the under age reason for cancellation you will have to call support. They actually told me I don’t need to wait the timer out, which apparently is BS


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> In my market if you don’t wait till the timer runs out, and use the under age reason for cancellation you will have to call support. They actually told me I don’t need to wait the timer out, which apparently is BS


Not required to call support. Try Contacting Uber or Lyft via app help support contact under the issue of trip issue. After you cancelled, you will not see that trip in your trip record but you could use the trip just before the trip you cancelled or use the trip after you cancel.
I never waited to have neither timer run out nor cancellation by pax on both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I drive lots of high school kids to classes. No problem at all.

Very common in our market, and not illegal either. Early teen children OTOH are a hard pass.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> I drive lots of high school kids to classes. No problem at all.
> 
> Very common in our market, and not illegal either. Early teen children OTOH are a hard pass.


Yes it’s not illegal anywhere in this country, but it’s violating Ubers TOS. I also drive kids that lookl like it’s possible they are 18, until Uber pays for a course to spot a fake ID, I’m not going to be the ID police. But yes, if they are clearly under 18, I Tell them they need an adult with them, and drive off.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber violates their own TOS against drivers.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber violates their own TOS against drivers.


How so? FYI I’m no Uber bootlicker, I’d just like to hear how you came to this conclusion.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

By driving over 12,000 trips and reading UP for 4 years.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> By driving over 12,000 trips and reading UP for 4 years.


Can you please more more precise?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Read the forums, accumulate more trips, and it will become clear. Not interested in playing Yoda today.....sorry.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Read the forums, accumulate more trips, and it will become clear. Not interested in playing Yoda today.....sorry.


So you make a claim yet can’t back it up. Ok buddy.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Their TOS is meant to duck us up the azz without lube, I get that, but where have the violated it?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

You know when driver driving miles and time to the people, if they underage, Driver won't get pay a dime if not pick them up lol


----------

